# Sticky  Non-aquatic plants



## Fishy friend2

I thought that I might as well and make a thread containing non-aquatic plants commonly found across stores sold as aquatic


*Non-aquatic plants*
peace lily









Mondo Grass









Peacock Fern









dracaena marginata









Aluminum Plant









Chlorophytum comosum 









Red waffle Plant









*Semi-aquatic plants*
Lucky Bamboo









Kyoto plant









Japanese Sweet flag Grass









Umbrella Plant









Arrowhead plant









Elephant Ear Plant









*Credits For Pictures*
http://www.floridaaquatic.com/aquarium_plant_ophiopogon_japonica.html
http://www.floridaaquatic.com/aquarium_plant_dracaena_borinquensis.html
http://www.imagejuicy.com/images/plants/s/selaginella/6
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Arrowhead_plant_047.jpg
http://www.petsmart.com/product/zoom/index.jsp?productId=3954135
http://blog.doleaf.com/2009/10/01/featured-flora-friday-grass-specifically-japanese-sweet-flag/
http://www.petsmart.com/product/zoom/index.jsp?productId=3954135
http://www.greenchicafe.com/best-plants-to-clean-air-10-minute-detox-action
http://toptropicals.com/catalog/uid/DRACAENA_SP.htm
http://tipnut.com/spider-plants/
http://www.evergrowing.com/tips/peacelily.htm
http://www.gardeningchannel.com/growing-elephant-ear-plants/
http://organicgardeningmagazine.info/function-of-plant/aluminum-plant/


----------



## yannis2307

wow 5 threads!!!!what the?!?!?!?


----------



## WildForFish

Thank you!



Sadly all the plants listed are sold as aquatic and the unaware are subjected to dying plants and fluctuations in water parameters.

Research is key and your posts/information sheets are a very good start.


----------



## Fishy friend2

Thank you for the encouraging words. I will work my best to help others. I am about to post another thread. Regarding "nano" fish.


----------

